# Compiz-Fusion



## nikobordx (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi,

I have a problem running compiz-fusion:

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Failed to initialize GEM.  Falling back to classic.
compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

Some more informations:

agp0: <Intel 82945GM (945GM GMCH) SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: detected 7932k stolen memory
agp0: aperture size is 256M

drm0: <Intel i945GM> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drm0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
info: [drm] AGP at 0xc0000000 256MB
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730
drm0: [ITHREAD]

xorg-7.4            X.Org complete distribution metaport
xorg-apps-7.4_1     X.org apps meta-port
xorg-cf-files-1.0.2_3 X.org cf files for use with imake builds
xorg-docs-1.4,1     X.org documentation files
xorg-drivers-7.4    X.org drivers meta-port
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.4 X.Org 100dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-7.4      X.org fonts meta-port
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.4 X.Org 75dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.4 X.Org Cyrillic bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.4 X.Org miscellaneous bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.4 X.Org TrueType fonts
xorg-fonts-type1-7.4 X.Org Type1 fonts
xorg-libraries-7.4  X.org libraries meta-port
xorg-server-1.5.3_5,1 X.Org X server and related programs
xf86-video-intel-2.5.1 Driver for Intel integrated graphics chipsets

Somebody know this problem and have solution ?
Thanks in advance.
Niko.


----------



## alie (Mar 3, 2009)

it seems this is an xorg driver problem

can u try put: Option Legacy3D "off" on ur xorg.conf


----------



## adamk (Mar 3, 2009)

That Legacy3D option is not necessary.  You need to start compiz with the correct variables and options:

$ LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --ignore-desktop-hints ccp &

Adam


----------



## nikobordx (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Adam

I thank you so much, it work perfectly !

Thanks thanks thanks and thanks again !

Niko.


----------



## adamk (Mar 3, 2009)

You can also install fusion-icon and add that to your gnome/kde3/xfce session to toggle between compiz and your normal window manager.  It's not in ports, so you'd have to download it from source and install it manually, but it does work just fine:

http://gitweb.compiz-fusion.org/?p=users/crdlb/fusion-icon;a=summary

Just click on the latest "snapshot" link.

KDE4, on the other hand, does have a setting in systemsettings that lets you choose a different default window manager.

Adam


----------



## nikobordx (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Adam,
Thanks for your response.
To start compiz automatically i use a simple script that i have added to gnome session:

#! /bin/sh
LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --ignore-desktop-hints ccp &
emerald --replace &

Thanks again.
Niko.


----------



## stargazer (Mar 23, 2009)

I have the same problem, but running Compiz in this way


			
				nikobordx said:
			
		

> #! /bin/sh
> LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --ignore-desktop-hints ccp &
> emerald --replace &


paints screen into white color. Cube seems to be working - when i press [ctrl]+[alt]+[down], i can list empty white screens. And [alt]+[tab] shows all opened windows, but they are white too.
What I have missed?
P.S. I have Radeon X550 on X.org 7.4 under FreeBSD 7.1RELEASE i386.


----------



## adamk (Mar 23, 2009)

Your drivers are not setup properly.  Show us your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file and the output of 'glxinfo'.

Adam


----------



## stargazer (Mar 23, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> Your drivers are not setup properly.  Show us your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file and the output of 'glxinfo'.
> Adam


In some reason i can't post such long message. Here the link to my Xorg.0.log: http://files.adamant.ua/3800
And there is no such binary 'glxinfo' in my system.


----------



## adamk (Mar 23, 2009)

glxinfo is part of x11/mesa-demos, but it's not really necessary now.  This is the source of the problem:


```
[drm] failed to load kernel module "radeon"
(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM
[dri] Disabling DRI.
```

What's the output of 'kldstat' and 'dmesg | grep drm' ?

Adam


----------



## stargazer (Mar 23, 2009)

```
> 
kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   24 0xc0400000 97f6b0   kernel
 2    1 0xc0d80000 155e4    snd_hda.ko
 3    2 0xc0d96000 4a64c    sound.ko
 4    1 0xc0de1000 4d20     atapicam.ko
 5    1 0xc0de6000 6a2c4    acpi.ko
 6    1 0xc31a1000 7000     linprocfs.ko
 7    2 0xc31a8000 22000    linux.ko
 8    1 0xc3525000 2000     rtc.ko
 9    1 0xc35ad000 21000    radeon.ko
10    1 0xc35ce000 f000     drm.ko
11    1 0xc3e03000 b000     ntfs.ko
```
And there is no 'drm' in dmesg.


----------



## adamk (Mar 23, 2009)

How about 'sudo grep drm /var/log/dmesg.*' ?  What's the output of 'pciconf -vl | grep vga' ?

Adam


----------



## stargazer (Mar 23, 2009)

'sudo grep drm /var/log/dmesg.*' shows nothing.


```
#pciconf -vl | grep vga
vgapci0@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x0530174b chip=0x56571002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
vgapci1@pci0:3:0:1:	class=0x038000 card=0x0531174b chip=0x56771002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
```


----------



## adamk (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, that GPU is definitely supported in the DRM in -STABLE (the 7.2-PRERELEASE).  From what I'm seeing here:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.c...ids.h?rev=1.7.2.2.2.1;content-type=text/plain

It looks like your GPU wasn't supported in the DRM included in the 7.1 releases, you'll want to either upgrade your DRM or upgrade to -STABLE (which is preferably, imo).

Adam


----------



## stargazer (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you, i will try to upgrade to -STABLE. I hope then it will work.


----------



## stargazer (Mar 23, 2009)

I have updated to FreeBSD 7-STABLE

```
> uname -a
FreeBSD stargazer.itm.net.ua 7.2-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-PRERELEASE #0: Mon Mar 23 22:45:09 EET 2009     stargazer@stargazer.itm.net.ua:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```
And now Compiz is working! Thanks adamk for your help.


----------



## adamk (Mar 23, 2009)

Glad I could help 

Adam


----------



## stargazer (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi again =)
The strange things happens with my X.Org server. I have updated to 7.2-PRERELEASE and everything was fine. But after second(!) reboot X.Org server started with distorted screen. I've tried to figure out what was happened but there was no reason not to work for X.Org. At first I tried to start with "vesa" driver and it worked fine. Then i have updated the x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati port. I was surprized when X.Org started normaly with "radeon", but there was problems with DRM:
/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
...
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:03:00.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:03:00.0
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.2
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
(EE) RADEON(0): [pci] Out of memory (-12)
(EE) RADEON(0): [pci] PCI failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xc45f5000 at 0x286dd000
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Closed DRM master.
...
```
After reboot X.Org started with distorted screen again.
How can I solve this problem?

(sorry for my bad English)


----------



## adamk (Mar 24, 2009)

You will have to ask on the FreeBSD-x11 mailing list, I think.

Adam


----------

